# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  مشكلة بالجوال

## قطر الندى

كيف الحال 
عندي مشكلة بالجوال كل ما جيت ارسل رسالة تفشل المحاولة بحيث يطلب مني ادخال اسم مركز الرسائل  
ورقم مركز الرسائل 
ممكن المساعدة ؟؟
انا تبع الجوال المفوتر 
شاكرين لكم سعة الصدر

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أخي الكريم حاول ازالة البطارية والبطاقة من الجوال ثم أعدها واذا لم تنجح اتصل بمزود الخدمة (( الشركة التي تتعامل معها وان شاء الله تجد حلا لمشكلتك )) تحياتي ودعائي لك

----------


## قطر الندى

شكرا للمرور
تسلم والله

----------


## Mr.HaSHim

الرسائل >> الخيارات >> الظبط >> رسائل قصيرة >> مركز الرسائل 

لما تفتح مركز الرسائل بتحصل اسم ورقم المركز ،،، اكتب اي اسم وحط الرقم :  966505031999+ 

واذا ما صار اوكي ،، شوف احد تبع الجوال وشوف رقم مركز الرسائل عنده !! او اتصل وخلي الموظف يسوي الاعدادت !!

----------

